# [SOLVED]Virtualbox-guest-additions problem

## insci

(At the start, i'm sorry for my english)

I'm using Gentoo 3.10.25 in VirtualBox (my main OS - Windows7). I'm also using KDE 4.11.5

I've emerge 

```
app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions
```

 without error or warnings, but when i start this with 

```
/etc/init.d/virtualbox-guest-additions start
```

 i get this error:

```

 * Loading kernel modules

modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'vboxguest': Exec format error

modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'vboxsf': Exec format error

 * ERROR: virtualbox-guest-additions failed to start

```

And dmesg:

```

[14599.668848] vboxguest: no symbol version for module_layout

[14599.670745] vboxguest: no symbol version for module_layout

```

I 'googling' 2 days in a row, and still can't do anything. Please help me.Last edited by insci on Fri Feb 28, 2014 1:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## insci

Well. I've rebuild kernel with 

```
Make clean
```

 and unmerge && merge virtualbox-guest-additiong and now all works.

----------

## fturco

I'm glad you fixed the problem, but please mark this thread as SOLVED. Thank you.

----------

